# Napolean Dynamite.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Now I now quite a few of our American cousins have slated this film, but I watched it last night (with little expectation) but found myself weeping with joy.

That dance scene, oh lord, how fantastic. What a triumph for nerd kind.

And the high school kids in the film. I know I've always been attracted to, let's say, peculiar looking people, but those boys and girls were gorgeous, especially Napeoleans love. Much more attractive than, say, 'Summer', or 'Deb'.

Extraordinary film.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

It's not so extraordindary when its quoted every 10 seconds or a reference is made to it on every other tv show/commericial.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I've only seen parts of the film including the hilarious but extremely cool dance scene at the end.

I'll have to rent it and watch the whole thing.

It's always a good thing having low expectations of a film that way you tend to enjoy them a lot more, like I did with the latest Batman. There was an exception and that was Stealth - spectacularly pitiful movie.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You want an example of a bad film ? Cursed. Two weird canadian girls get bitten by a wereworlf.

Astonishingly bad film.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

heres the dance routine... best thing to do is hit the pause button wait until the light grey finishes then press play...... i think i watched half of this film before boredom set in .... best film ive seen recently is 'lucky number slevin' enjoy


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> You want an example of a bad film ? Cursed. Two weird canadian girls get bitten by a wereworlf.
> 
> Astonishingly bad film.


Actually, i don't know if that's the European title of it or something but the Canadian film "Ginger Snaps" about a girl being bitten by a werewolf was actually, and also quite astonishingly, quite good! I think what you might have been the sequel to it or something.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I love that film - Napoleon's dancing in moonboots was the best bit!


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

very very very bad movie :evil:


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

When I saw this movie last year, everyone at school started quoting this movie lol but funny movie too


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I know a person who looks EXACTLY like that girl (possibly her clone), except she's a heroin junkie, I'd send her your way and she'd probably go for the pure sake of doing a totally stupid thing, but I don't know which way that is. haha..


----------

